# Ariens Sno Blower Electric Starter problem



## bushy (Nov 28, 2010)

I was able to fix it. I found a video on Youtube about fixing the Bendix drive. All it took was bathing it in WD40.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqOemcRHMBk


----------

